# Need help



## sonkapo (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi , I am a beginner and just stated to paint with watercolor as an hobby . I love the effect of having the edges of the paint defined ( hard edges ) I noticed on this painting beautiful fades with dark defined borders . Is it a paint ? Or paper? Or special technique ? I tried to achieve this effect when I paint with my paint (Qor ) and beginners paper and it's not coming out this way ( I was hopping someone can give me some incite . I would be really grateful. 

Thank you

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/2a/9e/c2/2a9ec210fed6bc92c22acd2fbc91f0d9.jpg

Red Poppy Flower Art Print of Watercolor Painting, Plants, Nature, Poppies by OlechkaDesign on Etsy http://etsy.me/2kyXmTL


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Afaulk you are advertising.


----------



## chivy (Feb 4, 2017)

thats an easy technique to achieve. but a bugger to explain. so i'll give it a go, as no one else has yet.
try puting clean water on the area of dry paper to be painted, then drop a fairly heavy tint into that water, it should run out to the wet edge. if youve to much colour, remove the surplus with a dry brush and fade out to the paler edges. alternative would be to paint the strong edge first, and with a wet brush and befor it thinks of drying drag a tint to the other areas. its a sort of hit and miss effect that can be achieved in different ways by different people. i hope that helps


----------

